# New SOL announced 17th May



## jewoley (Apr 11, 2010)

New SOL list - to come into effect 1st July 2010

The list is finally out.


Bad news for me because my occupation is off the list.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi,
What was ur occupation???? Have u already completed ur ACS assessment and not applied to DIAC????
The New SOL has still IT professions, I feel all the technology specialist people (who were earlier in CSL) will come under ANZSCO 261312 Developer programmer. So I think now also every1 can apply for GSM.


jewoley said:


> New SOL list - to come into effect 1st July 2010
> 
> The list is finally out.
> 
> ...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

They have changed the codes altogether.. where do we find which previous code comes under what code now


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

Yes ASCO codes have been changed , below are some of the lines which I have extracted from the changes and hope it is help full for all of us.

I don't find any CSL list as of yet & priority list yet .

"*The current SOL has more than 400 occupations. The new list of occupations, which was announced by the Minister on 17 May 2010, includes 181 occupations*"

*Below are IT related skills in the new SOL......... 

261111 ICT business analyst
261112 Systems analyst
261311 Analyst programmer
261312 Developer programmer
261313 Software engineer
263311 Telecommunications engineer
*


*Below are other highlights and scope of changes........ 

It is intended the new list would not apply to GSM applicants who at 8 February 2010:

1. held a subclass 485 (skilled graduate) visa 

2. or had a pending subclass 485 visa application and who
apply for a permanent or provisional onshore GSM visa by 31 December 2012; 

3.or at the date of the announcement had a pending GSM visa application.*


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

thanks, read the faqs.. but how will they be processing the old applications is the question..


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

Yes Anj , even I am scanning for that ........it is too early to conclude on anything yet but changes are huge ....

Again I extracted below info for those who are about to apply for GSM visa's it is clear that they are following US tactics i.e giving more and more number of slots to employer sponsored visas and their explanation is this will help to increase the skil shortage and economy directly...............

Note - Below info is applicable only for GSM offshore applicants I have deleted student visa info form the original data

The new SOL is proposed to commence on 1 July 2010. If you find that you are not able to apply for general skilled migration (GSM) once the new SOL is implemented, you may be able to apply for other visas provided you meet all the relevant legislative criteria. For example:

•You may be eligible to apply for skilled migration under the regional sponsored migration scheme (RSMS). This scheme allows employers in regional or low population growth areas of Australia to sponsor employees who are foreign nationals for a permanent visa to work in regional Australia. More information on RSMS is available on the department’s website at: Regional Sponsored Migration Scheme (Subclass 119/857)

•You may wish to consider your eligibility for state/territory nomination. It is intended that individual state/territory migration plans will be agreed to by the Minister for implementation in the second half of 2010. These plans may include occupations outside those specified on a new SOL. Implementation of state/territory migration plans will be subject to the approval of the Governor-General in Council of proposed amendments to the Migration Regulations 1994.


If none of the above options are open to you once the new SOL is implemented, you would need to leave Australia before your current visa expires


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

I dont know what to make of this but looks like those who have ss are safe.. Or maybe i cant help thinking positive..


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

Just spoke to my agent and this is what he told to me........

1. Those who have SS , SRS and Family sponsored and already applied their visa are no need to worry and their may be or may not be little push in priority as they are focusing on employer sponsored visas heavily.

2. Some of the jobs removed from the SOL are chefs, cooks, hairdressers, primary school teachers, marketers, HR, general managers and pharmacists.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

They have taken off most IT pros too.. My husband's skill was systems manager, he works in exchange, server deployment and maintenance.. I dont see anything that would be near his skill.

Dont think there is an option but to wait fr further info. Sure it is too early to comment anything. I am seriously considering canada b4 its too late. 50kINR is a risk worth taking, if i manage Au and canada, ofcourse Au will be my first choice but Au or Canada, atleast i will be out of this S**Thole


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

Anj it is defiantly not going to affect pending GSM applicants , you have already secured SS and moreover there are no detailed info on any skill specific list or CSL kind of list , again it is only for new applicants and will wait for them to come one more step forward.


----------



## shaharshad (May 2, 2009)

I felt, it will start a new trend (i.e. Employer Sponsorship), which was/is more difficult to get for countries like ours. Do you agree the idea?


The number of places available to independent skilled migrants in the skilled migration program is expected to fall as the number of places available for employer-sponsored skilled migrants increases. Employer-sponsored migration matches migrants directly to jobs in Australia, making it the best method to ensure the labour market gets the skills it needs now.

It is therefore important that the smaller number of independent skilled migration places that are available
are filled by migrants with skills that are critical to Australia’s economic development in the medium to long term. The new list of occupations identifies these skills.


----------



## shaharshad (May 2, 2009)

I believe existing Applicants are in safe land , please read & comment on this



"It is proposed that the new list of occupations would not apply to any valid GSM applications already lodged before the date of implementation. It is also proposed that it would not apply to people who, on
8 February 2010:
•
held a subclass 485 (skilled graduate) visa or
•
had a pending subclass 485 visa application
and who apply for a provisional or permanent onshore GSM visa before 31 December 2012."
===============================================================================
*I lodged an application for a GSM visa before the minister announced the new list of occupations. Would I be affected by these proposed changes?*

Any pending GSM visa applications lodged before the new list of occupations comes into effect would not be affected by this change.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

They have introduced new SOL with lot more confusion, what happens to people already have positive assessment- No answer in announcement, what happens with the priority of people who have applied - no answer in announcement.


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

They are clearly following US tactics .........their policy is *"If you have JOB then you come here " *.........It is really scary .......

Implication of this is just like US .i.e there will be more , more and more consultancy or head hunter companies will be born in Australia ( Most of them off course from Asian countries) in next 3 to 4 years as a result CAP system will be introduced and employee friendly migration will not be as easy as earlier , just big bulls will cash in by farming consultancies.

Sorry I am not in to negation point here and just analyzing the changes.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

Yes it is looking that new announcement will not affect the people who have applied before.

Taking leave from office today


----------



## shaharshad (May 2, 2009)

They have focused through out International Students only through out their "FAQ" since "International Student" is their another big industry.


As usual DIAC introduce this change with lot of new confusions. like others, i am also confused & afraid, what would be the future of existing application. Will they put them on a hold or put them in least priority least?????


The guys who have applied through agents may be able to answer these questions after getting response from their agents.

@ Shafaqat: Enjoy the weather


I believe there will be two scenarios for people got ACS assessment, either get a SS or Employer Sponsorship, otherwise they will have to reassess their application. This is my 1st thought, may be not accurate.


----------



## mpgrewal (Feb 22, 2009)

I am feeling sad for my Indian student friends who went for cookery and hairdressing courses.. It seems wrath is unleashed upon them


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i think they would be allowed to stay on temp visa for 18 months.. easy to say but that should give them time to plan further..


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

Also DIAC has mentioned below words for the student community ...whcih means shortcut to oz PR is closed for many students from Asian community

*"You may wish to apply for a further student visa to pursue further qualifications in Australia. Please note that if your intention is to seek permanent residence in Australia in the future, the Department of Immigration and Citizenship does not recommend this option, as the SOL may change in line with the requirements of the Australian labour market."*


----------



## binary-zero (Sep 24, 2009)

*phew* I guess we survived ... even thought my occupation is still in new SOL. Let's see what comes in future ...

Did anyone notice , It's yet to be approved by the Governor something ? Not sure if they can introduce more changes before that ?


----------



## virgoboy (Dec 31, 2009)

Ozaspirant said:


> They are clearly following US tactics .........their policy is *"If you have JOB then you come here " *.........It is really scary .......
> 
> Implication of this is just like US .i.e there will be more , more and more consultancy or head hunter companies will be born in Australia ( Most of them off course from Asian countries) in next 3 to 4 years as a result CAP system will be introduced and employee friendly migration will not be as easy as earlier , just big bulls will cash in by farming consultancies.
> 
> Sorry I am not in to negation point here and just analyzing the changes.




Hi OzAspirant,


According to the new SOL , Developer Programmer is included . That means can we consider it is same as JAVA Specialist / J2EE specialist ASCO CODE. Because ACS will assess based on old SOL as per their web site and my application is with Assessor and registered post also update just 3 days back. In this situation how JAVA specialization can look forward.

Thanks in Advance,
Narendra


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

as somebody said....they havent said anything about the processing timelines for the next year...


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> They have taken off most IT pros too.. My husband's skill was systems manager, he works in exchange, server deployment and maintenance.. I dont see anything that would be near his skill.
> 
> Dont think there is an option but to wait fr further info. Sure it is too early to comment anything. I am seriously considering canada b4 its too late. 50kINR is a risk worth taking, if i manage Au and canada, ofcourse Au will be my first choice but Au or Canada, atleast i will be out of this S**Thole


Won't be "Telecommunication Network Engineer" closely match his skills?


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Ozaspirant said:


> Yes ASCO codes have been changed , below are some of the lines which I have extracted from the changes and hope it is help full for all of us.
> 
> I don't find any CSL list as of yet & priority list yet .
> 
> ...


Have they announced the points as well, as under previous SOL, we could find professions with 40, 50 and 60 points. I don't see that classification in new SOL.. are all professions equal (I mean all have 50/60 points?)

Any thoughts?


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

virgoboy said:


> Hi OzAspirant,
> 
> 
> According to the new SOL , Developer Programmer is included . That means can we consider it is same as JAVA Specialist / J2EE specialist ASCO CODE. Because ACS will assess based on old SOL as per their web site and my application is with Assessor and registered post also update just 3 days back. In this situation how JAVA specialization can look forward.
> ...


Narendra , 

They haven't yet come with MODL and CSL but if Developer Programmer is included in SOL then for sure Java , Dot net and other language programmer will defiantly make it in to this category , I guess if you get your results before the new MODL then you may get the JAVA specialist with new ANZC code ...Again its too early to comment


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

I dont think randhir.. he saw it and laughed, the only thing he said was, i dont think Australia wants me there .. but yeah he knows we r safe as we applied long back and have ss as well.. But again.. DARN!!!


----------



## Bbay2Oz (May 10, 2010)

Ozaspirant said:


> Narendra ,
> 
> They haven't yet come with MODL and CSL but if Developer Programmer is included in SOL then for sure Java , Dot net and other language programmer will defiantly make it in to this category , I guess if you get your results before the new MODL then you may get the JAVA specialist with new ANZC code ...Again its too early to comment


There isn't going to be any MODL or CSL as far as I'm aware. The new SOL replaces them.


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

mr.india said:


> Have they announced the points as well, as under previous SOL, we could find professions with 40, 50 and 60 points. I don't see that classification in new SOL.. are all professions equal (I mean all have 50/60 points?)
> 
> Any thoughts?


Form 1121i is not yet updated , they still have to come up with point system ....

I think now all will get 60 as they reduced SOL from 400 to 181


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Ozaspirant said:


> Form 1121i is not yet updated , they still have to come up with point system ....
> 
> I think now all will get 60 as they reduced SOL from 400 to 181


He he he.. 60 for all..? I mean trademen, Engineer and specialist all same 60 points..


----------



## shaharshad (May 2, 2009)

Confusion still exists ( it is specialty of DIAC) , What would they do with existing CSL && SS? If CSL revoke then their should be a new Priority processing list since in existing Priority list CSL exists. So if someone get any clue about future of CSL & SS for existing Applicants, do share please.


----------



## jewoley (Apr 11, 2010)

Gaurav said:


> Hi,
> What was ur occupation???? Have u already completed ur ACS assessment and not applied to DIAC????
> The New SOL has still IT professions, I feel all the technology specialist people (who were earlier in CSL) will come under ANZSCO 261312 Developer programmer. So I think now also every1 can apply for GSM.


"unfortunately" I'm a pharmacist. 

i guess i'm not gutsy enough to submit an application to the DIAC before I was 100% i had everything in hand - over time, changes kept coming and i seem to always be one step late.

applied for skills assessment in Dec 09 (after finding out I have enough points - 130 points - to apply for a 175 visa) and arranged for IELTS in Feb 10. Looking back, I should've done all those earlier but i didn't expect all these changes in such a short period of time. I was away on holiday and didn't check the DIAC website (had limited internet access during that 3 weeks as well). Came back from my holiday and was happy to find my skills assessment letter - THEN i checked DIAC website and wondered why I didn't have enough points when I tried to do an online application. 
MODL removal left me with only 115 (retaking IELTS wouldn't help because I got 8.5 - I've got the max points already and still it was just 115. I couldn't claim for specific work experience because I worked as a medical rep for 2 years prior to my current job - and i've been working in this position for only 2 years - bummer!)

Wanted to apply a provisional 475 under cousin sponsorship but my mother did not have her birth certificate (it's a long story) and that further delayed my DIAC application. Then in Apr, I had sort of a windfall and found out I could scrape enough to show SA that i have the AUD25k needed for state sponsorship. On the day I sent out my documents for state sponsorship, they announced temporary suspension. I thought, maybe when they lift the suspension, I may be able to apply again - but now pharmacists are off the list.

Ah! Such is life.

Lengthy story - but just wanted to get it off my chest. Frustrates me to no end but oh well.


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

mr.india said:


> He he he.. 60 for all..? I mean trademen, Engineer and specialist all same 60 points..


Even I am super curious to know how they manage point system as number of occupations are scaled down to 180+ from 400+ and who knows they may relax on some thing else.....


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> I dont think randhir.. he saw it and laughed, the only thing he said was, i dont think Australia wants me there .. but yeah he knows we r safe as we applied long back and have ss as well.. But again.. DARN!!!


Good.. Let's hope that things work out positively for most of Visa apirants (long waiting) like u. 

Good Luck.. I am interested to see new Point System.


----------



## shaharshad (May 2, 2009)

I believe we shouldn't be that much optimistic, since they have took measures for controlled migrants inflow and to be demand driven as compare to supply driven


----------



## lizy2582 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hello All, 

I read the changes to the SOL. So the ASCO codes have now become ANZSCO codes. The ACS letter I received is dated 18th May, 2010 and they have certified me of qualifying in ASCO Code 2231-79 (SAP Specialist). My concern is - when I file for PR, will the immigration come back to me saying your letter shows ASCO Code and not ANZSCO code. Cos, I think it was not my fault that the change happened. Something should be in place at immigration to map the old code to a new code, right? Like mapping 2231-79 to one of these 2:
261311 Analyst programmer
261312 Developer programmer

Please throw some light on this..

Regards


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi,

Everyone is in the dark concerning cases like yours. ACS has said that there will be a review process while DIAC has said a pre-july 2010 ASCO skilled assessment will be valid if it corresponds to a job on new SOL (they will provide a correspondance list it seems).

So, we need to wait until DIAC and ACS have coordinated with each other and come up with an official statement about how they will proceed, just be patient.

I have myself received ACS letter dated 20th may, with code 2231-79 (Data Warehousing Specialist) and there are many more people in the same situation.



lizy2582 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I read the changes to the SOL. So the ASCO codes have now become ANZSCO codes. The ACS letter I received is dated 18th May, 2010 and they have certified me of qualifying in ASCO Code 2231-79 (SAP Specialist). My concern is - when I file for PR, will the immigration come back to me saying your letter shows ASCO Code and not ANZSCO code. Cos, I think it was not my fault that the change happened. Something should be in place at immigration to map the old code to a new code, right? Like mapping 2231-79 to one of these 2:
> 261311 Analyst programmer
> ...


----------

